# Disney Vero Beach Resort



## holdem (Sep 17, 2007)

Exchanged into a one bedroom in January. Looking for any info. I can get on the resort. No kids this trip. Just looking to relax. Thanks.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 18, 2007)

There are a bunch of reviews here on TUG for this resort, though mine from a few years ago never got posted.  I was there in late January/early February on an AC, and unfortunately the weather was pretty awful.  The beach was still nice for walking.  I didn't like the remote location - we like to go out for lunch and dinner every day, and the drive to Vero Beach or Sebastian got to be a bit much.  But if you cook in then that doesn't matter.

My main advice is to ask for an upstairs unit if you can get it - the people above us sounded like a herd of elephants.  Otherwise the 1 bedroom was very nice and roomy - no complaints about the size or furnishings.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Sep 18, 2007)

*I am HERE at Disney Vero Beach NOW*

Writing this message from the Lobby.  It is a fantastic resort.  Very Disney esqe.  Great ocean, great beach, great pool area and great service.

Two restaurants and a nice bar overlooking the ocean.

The only issue for me is no internet in the units and no cell phone coverage on the island.  It makes it tough to do anything other than relax.

There are 6 breach cottages.  I want to have a family get together in one of those.  I believe they are very similar to the Grand Villa units at other Disney Resorts.

The theme here is Ragtime.  That's the music conitnuously playing in the background.

I would definitely and will definitely come back.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 18, 2007)

My only complaint was that the beautiful blue ocean trurn brown about 3pm from the freshwater canal tides.


----------



## holdem (Sep 18, 2007)

We usually cook in for breakfast and lunch. I think they have grills which I plan on using. Do all the rooms have  an ocean view? Do they have any live entertainment? How are the food and drink prices? Is the pool heated in the winter? Sorry for all the questions. I just really like to know as much as I can before I arrive.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 18, 2007)

holdem said:


> We usually cook in for breakfast and lunch. I think they have grills which I plan on using. Do all the rooms have  an ocean view? Do they have any live entertainment? How are the food and drink prices? Is the pool heated in the winter? Sorry for all the questions. I just really like to know as much as I can before I arrive.


Very few rooms have an ocean view. The only definite ocean views are the beach cottages and the inn rooms that are specifically categorized as ocean view. Some other rooms may have a partial ocean view, but most will not.

There is usually live entertainment in the Green Cabin Room (upstairs bar), but it's usually not more than a solo guitar player/singer.

There are grills, but they are located accross the street. There is a tunnel, so no need to cross Hwy A1A.
There are two restaurants on site, a snack bar, plus food at the GCR. Sonya's is the formal restaurant, and it's pricey. Shutter's is casual, and less pricey although not cheap.

The pool is heated year round, but January can get cool.


----------



## schatterjee (Sep 19, 2007)

*Hey you beat me to the punch!*

I think you got my exchange!  That's what I get when I hem and haw.  I think I got another good one - hope you have a great time!

Holdem - I also saw that you were asking about The Hammocks.  Did you have the chance to go?  If so I'd love to know what you thought.  Thanks!


----------



## Swice (Sep 28, 2007)

*We were there a few months ago...*

Nice resort... our first trade outside Marriott system.

The units seemed to be a little bit worn, but they were still nice.

The grounds are beautiful.    

As mentioned, it's kind of remote.


----------



## Kola (Sep 28, 2007)

Carl D said:


> .........There are grills, but they are located accross the street. There is a tunnel, so no need to cross Hwy A1A.
> There are two restaurants on site, a snack bar, plus food at the GCR. Sonya's is the formal restaurant, and it's pricey. Shutter's is casual, and less pricey although not cheap.
> 
> The pool is heated year round, but January can get cool.



I don't get it. If you have to use a tunnel to get to the grills, do you also have to use the same tunnel to get to the beach ? 
And what's there on both sides of the resort ? More buildings or vacant space ?

K.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 28, 2007)

Kola said:


> I don't get it. If you have to use a tunnel to get to the grills, do you also have to use the same tunnel to get to the beach ?
> And what's there on both sides of the resort ? More buildings or vacant space ?
> 
> K.


The resort owns property accross the street. Tennis courts, horseshoes, volleyball, and other activities are located there as well as the grills. The tunnel goes underneath Hwy A1A, which is good because that's a fairly busy street.
Of all the times I've been to this resort, I've only been over there a couple times. There is not much going on there.

The resort itself sits on the beach so there is no need to cross any street to get to the beach from your room. The pool and all restaurants are also located on the beachside of the resort.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 28, 2007)

At one point they were going to develop the property across the street (more timeshares), but that  obviously has never happened.


----------



## bobh (Oct 1, 2007)

*DVC Vero*

http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/guest/resorts/resortDetail?id=ProspectsVeroBeachResortLandingPage

Hope this link works


----------



## bobh (Oct 1, 2007)

*Also on Vero*

I am a DVC member and have stayed there about 6 times. The two restaurants onsite are OK but I prefer the Ocean Grille in Downtown Vero about 5 miles away. The resort is in an upscale residential area of residential Gated communities. Beach width shrinks down at high tide but it is nice enough. You can walk for miles if you want to.Enjoy yourself.

http://ocean-grill.com/~og/intro.html

There is also a small marina with charter fishing and an inexpensive restaurant about 15 minutes north in Sebastian. 

http://www.hirams.com/


----------



## bobh (Oct 1, 2007)

*Resort Map*

Here is a pretty decent Vero Beach REsort Map

http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/


----------



## icydog (Oct 27, 2007)

Try this link to Disney's Vero Beach Resort. 
We own there 300 points and think it is one of the nicest resorts in the world. Disney doesn't advertise its off site resorts which is okay with us.The resort is very small and very well situated on the Atlantic between West Palm Beach and Daytona. The area is extremely upscale with lovely stores and restaurants. In the spring you can go to Dodger's training games but we have never made any. 

January can be cool so make sure you have warm clothes with you. You will love the outdoor Green Cabin restaurant where you sit on stools overlooking the ocean while you munch on homemade wheat pizza. IMHO the best in the area. At night there is always a band in the same Green Cabin room. If you are looking for excitment this may not be the best place for you. But if you want a lovely resort, on the ocean, near fine restaurants, with a superb staff, this is the place for you. You will have a wonderful time. Also WDW is only an hour and a half away if you get bored. Be careful of the turtles--they'll tell you more when you get there.


----------



## bobh (Oct 28, 2007)

*No longer the Dodgers*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vero_Beach_Devil_Rays


----------



## icydog (Oct 28, 2007)

*Also taken from Wikipedia:*

Holman Stadium is a baseball stadium in Vero Beach, Florida, *built in **1953* *to accommodate **spring training** for the **Dodgers** as part of a complex called Dodgertown. In addition to the Dodgers' spring games, it is also the home of the **Vero Beach Devil Rays* of the Florida State League. Official seating capacity is 6,500.


In 2001, the Dodgers seriously considered moving their spring training operations to Arizona, but the city of Vero Beach persuaded them to stay by purchasing the Dodgertown complex from the team and leasing it back for $1 per year. In 2006, the Dodgers have again received offers from several Arizona cities, attempting to persuade them to move. If they did so, they would have to repay much of the money Vero Beach laid out to purchase the complex, *but the Arizona offers may be lucrative enough to overcome this obstacle. With a **new ballpark** opening in **Glendale, Arizona** in **2009** and the Dodgers expected to be one of the tenants, it seems their days in Vero Beach may soon be over*.

*So I guess we are both right for the time being. Thanks for the heads up  about the Dodgers.*


----------



## holdem (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds just like what I'm looking for. Do they have bands there year round?


----------



## icydog (Oct 29, 2007)

holdem said:


> Sounds just like what I'm looking for. Do they have bands there year round?


 
Sometimes it's a band and other times it is someone playing a guitar or piano and singing. It is a very nice touch to have this little room to upwind in after a hard day at the beach or the pool. 

Again, if you're looking for excitment this is not the place for you. But if you enjoy the ocean only steps away and a lovely pool with enough shade, then this is the best resort on the east coast of Florida.


----------



## holdem (Dec 8, 2007)

Didn't see anything about an outdoor hot tub in the II book. Do they have one?


----------



## bobh (Dec 9, 2007)

*Hot tub*

I hope this link with phone numbers works. If not the phone number I have for Vero Disney is:  772-234-2000.

I seem to remember that they have a hot tub outside near the main pool but I am not certain because I have never tried it.

If you get a 1 Bedroom unit or larger you will have a large jacuzzi in the bathroom. The 1 Bedroom unit will has a bathroom that is basically 2 rooms with a connecting door. One room has the toilet and the other has a jacuzzi in a room connected to the bedroom.

You may have this information. If not:

http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/guest/...id=ProspectsVeroBeachResortAccommodationsPage

Disney phone numbers in case you want to call to ask about anything:

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/common/phoneList?id=PhoneListPage&bhcp=1


----------



## bobh (Dec 9, 2007)

*Places to go at DVC Vero we like*

Shutters and Sonyas restaurant and the Green Cabin Room at Disney are nice but if you want to venture out from Disney I mentioned the Ocean Grille which is casual dress but a little more upscale ($25+ per entree) and
Captain Hirams Marina and Restaurant which is very casual ($10-$20) above.

A friend of mine is going and I remembered another place which is very casual and in addition to being a bar serves breakfast right on the water and has very average pricing:

http://www.mulligansrestaurant.net/locations.htm

All these places are within 5 minutes of DVC VERo


----------



## holdem (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone been to the Moose Lodge in Vero Beach or Sebastian?


----------



## luv2vacation (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone know how big the studios are and do they have balconies?  It would only be Hubby and I.  Also, i figure that studios don't have w/d in room but does the resort have free laundry facilities like they do at Saratoga Springs.  There, each section has w/d in the common area of each section, free to use.


----------



## bobh (Dec 9, 2007)

*Moose Lodge, Studios & Washer Dryer*

Hold Em - Sorry I have no idea on the Moose lodge. 
Luv2vacation - there are no waher dryers in Studio. Only in 1 BR unit & bigger units. There is a free laundry facility on the 2nd or 3rd floor of the main inn building. Use this link for a description of the studios and other size accomodations:
http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/guest/...id=ProspectsVeroBeachResortAccommodationsPage

There are several buildings at the complex. The studios are in the buildings detached from the main building and are nice. Many people prefer the studio sized "Inn Rooms" in the main building because most of the inn rooms above the second floor have balconies that "can" view the ocean. Look at the link I put on one of the previous posts for a diagram of the complex. Hope you have a nice vacation.


----------



## Dean (Dec 15, 2007)

luv2vacation said:


> Anyone know how big the studios are and do they have balconies?  It would only be Hubby and I.  Also, i figure that studios don't have w/d in room but does the resort have free laundry facilities like they do at Saratoga Springs.  There, each section has w/d in the common area of each section, free to use.


Here's what I have.

VB
Studio: 375 sq.ft.
1BR: 880 sq.ft.
2BR: 1265 sq.ft.
GV: 2125 sq.ft.

Jim, we had no problem with cell phone coverage with Sprint this past May though we did get a better signal when higher up in our unit and in the bar.


----------



## holdem (Dec 29, 2007)

Will I need a fishing license to fish in there pond?


----------



## bobh (Dec 30, 2007)

*Disney Pond is very small*

The pond on Disney's property is tiny. Not sure if there is even anything in it. Here is a link to some guides in Sebastian. there are fishing charters that take you out on a small boat and there is definitely opportunity to catch Snook and other species - although it may cost you $250 to $300. I have used Captain Gus but I am sure ther are many others. I know no license is required when you use a guide service. I am not sure about needing a non-resident license on Disney property.



https://www.sebastianchamber.com/members.jhtml?method=listSeeNDo&topics.id=7


----------

